# 50,52,55



## brockel (Apr 30, 2010)

Which bullet is the more fur friendly bullet out of a .223, the 50 grain nosler ballistic tip, 52 grain speer hollowpoint, or the 55 grain nosler ballistic tip?


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I shoot the 50 grain Nosler in a .22-250 at around 3650 fps. No speed demon for that caliber, but very accurate and easy on fur.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Haven't shot the Speer in the 52 HP but the 70 grain Speer HP is not fur friendly in my 243.I'd stick with the BTs(either one)myself.The 70s are extremely accurate though.
Am going to be trying the Hornady 52 gr HPs in 223 in a few minutes now that we finally have a relatively calm day.That will be on paper first though.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Brockel,
In case interested,the 52 grain Hornady HPs were very accurate.Will be trying out to 350 today and in a bit of wind.If perform like I suspect,will be going to them.
Good hunting!


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

barebackjack,
It's been my experiences that it takes a heavier weight bullet to take down a coyote. Granted a lighter weight bullet could do the job, IF shot placement is excellent.

As far as "fur friendly", that has to do more with bullet design than weight. A soft point would be more fur friendly than bullets that are designed for high expansion, like...Hornady V-Max, Nosler Ballistic Tip, etc.

If you're shot placement is on target, I would suggest using the bullet that's most accurate out of your rifle and shoot them in the head. Quick kills and no fur damage...it's a win win situation. 8)

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> barebackjack,
> It's been my experiences that it takes a heavier weight bullet to take down a coyote. Granted a lighter weight bullet could do the job, IF shot placement is excellent.
> 
> As far as "fur friendly", that has to do more with bullet design than weight. A soft point would be more fur friendly than bullets that are designed for high expansion, like...Hornady V-Max, Nosler Ballistic Tip, etc.
> ...


I agree. But, if I was gonna opt to shoot a bullet much heavier than a 55 or so grain bullet in a .22 cal (say something in the 60-65 grain range), id probably move up to a .220 swift to take advantage of higher speed and flatter trajectory. A 50 grain in a 22-250 is pretty flat, handy if you do regular shooting at 300-400 (or want a better option for those ranges). My load is pretty slow, I could easily get more speed, but thats where she shoots well at (she can put three on a quarter at 300 if I do my part).

From what ive seen, the noslers are a better coyote option than the v-maxs in the 50something grain bullets. The noslers are a little heavier designed, thicker jacket and heavier base. Get better penetration (without over penetration) and less surface splash.

Ill even "one up" your fur friendly statement and go on to say MUCH of if or if not a bullet is friendly also depends on impact angle, and hit location. Lots and lots of variables in being "fur friendly". Ten in a row might only have a .22 cal hole in em, than one may open up like a roadkill muskrat due to a severe hit angle or poor location. :beer:

I dont worry to much about it (within reason). Sewing is pretty easy.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

barebackjack,
Sounds like you've got the program ironed out and are headed in the right direction.

I hadn't thought about it, but you're correct about the construction of the V-Max and Nosler bullets. I've always used a 55gr. V-Max bullet in my Savage .22-250 for varmints and they were very destructive. I'm using an 87gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip bullet in my Stevens .25-06, for coyotes. It should prove to be a killing machine. :thumb:

Since all of the holiday insanity has started, I've not had a chance to get out and do any coyote hunting, so I don't know how well this combination will work. However, I suspect it will carve a canoe out of them. :evil: I may concern myself with saving the pelts, later in the season. However, right now, I just want to get some of them off of the planet, as they're making life difficult for the deer population.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## saskcoyote (Dec 30, 2006)

Can't say I know which of the three that you've listed is the most fur friendly because I haven't used any of them but if you're looking for options, you may what to consider the Speer 50-grain TNT hollowpoint. I load them up to 3150-3200 fps. They seem to work well for not damaging fur while still putting the smack on dogs. The TNT's performance -- little fur damage but DRT -- bears a great deal of resemblance to a .204 using 40-grain Bergers.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Bowhunter57 said:


> barebackjack,
> Sounds like you've got the program ironed out and are headed in the right direction.
> 
> I hadn't thought about it, but you're correct about the construction of the V-Max and Nosler bullets. I've always used a 55gr. V-Max bullet in my Savage .22-250 for varmints and they were very destructive. I'm using an 87gr. Nosler Ballistic Tip bullet in my Stevens .25-06, for coyotes. It should prove to be a killing machine. :thumb:
> ...


Im shooting 87 grain v-maxs in my .243 (wish Nosler made one that heavy). Ive only shot one coyote with it so dont have much to base it off, but damage was obviously worse than a .22-250, about like what you'd call "bad" damage from a .22 cal, but not as bad as I had thought. The larger v-maxs are a little more substantially built than their lighter siblings too. Very accurate bullet though. Could easily become my "windy day" light weight calling rig.

A buddy recommended the 90 grain berger match HPs for the .243. They're next on the list for try outs.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Nov 28, 2010)

barebackjack said:


> A buddy recommended the 90 grain berger match HPs for the .243. They're next on the list for try outs.


Odd that your buddy should mention a 90gr. for your .243, as a buddy of mine suggests a 90gr. Speer TNT bullet for the .25-06. :sniper:

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------

